# Lake Talquin



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Any one fish Talquin any time in the last few years?

My dad and I used to vacation there yearly around March. We tried to get the Crappie bedding, but to stay there you have to plan way ahead and we often missed it.

We always seem to catch some good bass though.

My wife and I are planning a trip in March.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

last time i was there was january of '97. stayed a week @ the lodge at whippoorwill landing. (end of the road past country boy's restaurant.) caught crappie nightly right off the dock. didn't even need my boat!....... sorry it wasn't more recent.


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

We camped at Pat Thomas Park the full moon Of March 2007 for a week. Caught a nice mess of Crappie each night. I never could get on the bedding fish during the day. I caught them in the back of the lake creeks, fishing from being anchored in the lilly pads back to the center of the creek. It was a fun time. Others in the campground were bass fishing and seemed to be catching some as well.

Ricky


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics I found on my computer from the trip in march of 2007.



















Ricky


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

NIce catch, thanks, we are going in March and hope to find some of these. Did you bass fish any?


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

I was only after the Crappie. I do bass fish on occasion though. There was some folks at the campground that were bass fishing and they seemed to be doing well at it. 

We hope to get to go backthis year.

Ricky


----------

